# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Adam Gibi - İbrahim Sadri

## Öztürk

ADAM GİBİ

Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Durgun akşamlarda söylediğimiz şarkıları sevdim 
Bir çiçeğe gülmeni, bir güle benzemeni sevdim 
Birde yıldızları sevdim 
Eylül akşamlarında gelip, 
Gözlerinde tutulan. 
Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Beni yola koyduğunda ayrılmayı sevdim 
Kurşunları sevdim beni vurduğunda 
Ağlamayı sevdim unuttuğunda 
Yalnız olduğumu anladığımda 
Ayakta kalmamı sevdim 
Yıkılmamı sevdim seni hatırladığımda 
Ekmeği sever gibi sevdim sensizliği 
Su gibi özledim Temmuz güneşinde sesini 
İkindide yağmur gibi 
Geceleyin yağan yağmur gibi sevdim seni sevdiğimi 
Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Kuşlara şarkılar öğretmeni sevdim 
Menekşeyle konuşmanı 
Nisan'a hatırlatmanı 
Baharın bir adının da yalnızlık olmadığını 
Düştüğün zaman kanayan yaralarını 
Ve tuhaflığını üşüdüğün zaman 
Sakız satan çocukları 
Yeni çıkan şarkıları 
Her kaybettiğinde kazanan yanlarını sevdim 
Denize düşmüş gül gibi düştüm ateşe 
Ben yangını sevdim yandığım zaman böyle işte 
Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Bir gece bir ceylan indi dağdan kalbine 
Bir gece bir şiir gibi kibrit alevinde 
Alemin ortasında, kimsesizliğin sesinde 
Buğusunda sabahın, acımasızlığında ahın 
Ağlayan yüzünde İsa'nın 
Ferahlatan gücüyle duanın 
Korkutan yanıyla nar'ın 
İncenin, zeytinin ve kalbin üstüne 
Gülün üstüne 
Tutunduğum umudun üstüne 
Korkunun üstüne 
Hep senin üstüne, hep senin üstüne 
Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Gittiğin zaman gitmeni sevdim 
Evreni sevdim geldiğin zaman 
Kalmanı sevdim 
Korkuyordum sana alışmaktan 
Yine de sevdim gülümsemeyi 
Mendilimi sallarken, seni götüren trenin arkasından 
Kırlara ilk kar düştüğü zaman 
Ölümünün ne güzel olduğunu sevdim 
Seni içimde öldürdüğüm zaman 
Ben seni hiç sevmedim ki 
Durgun akşamlarda söylenen şarkı neyse 
Bir çiçeğe gülmeni, bir güle benzemeni sevdim 
Birde yıldızları sevdim 
Eylül akşamlarında gelip, 
Gözlerinde tutulan. 
Düştüğün zaman kanayan yaralarını 
Ve tuhaflığını üşüdüğün zaman 
Sakız satan çocukları 
Yeni çıkan şarkıları 
Her kaybettiğinde kazanan yanlarını sevdim 
Denize düşmüş gül gibi düştüm ateşe 
Ben yangını sevdim yandığım zaman böyle işte
Ben sevdim mi adam gibi severim

İbrahim SADRİ

----------

